# Hearing Disabled Assistance Dog Training



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I was contacted by a man who lives near me, that really needs help. He lost his hearing after brain surgery. He has a 6 year old daughter that is with him on the week days, but not the weekends. So he is constantly missing phone calls, having people walk in his house and startle him (because they can't get a hold of him) and he basically is holed up at home when his daughter is gone. He said he is so scared that something will happen during the night (fire, etc.) that his daughter still sleeps in his bed, and he really doesn't want to have her doing that anymore.
His assistance dog passed away over a year ago now from a sudden aneurysm, and he is getting help from the Lions Club to obtain a new one. Unfortunately he is on a list, and was informed it will probably take another 1.5-2 years before he will recieve one. Meanwhile, he is panicking and really distraught. 
So, he is asking me to help him find a dog, and get it certified. He has contacted another trainer in NC as well. 
I have not done this specific training before, and would be glad for any recommendations or help.

Thank you!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

There is also an organization in Columbia, SC. http://www.paals.org. Palmetto Animal Assisted Life Services. 803-788-7063. I have seen demonstrations by this group and they are very good. I am assuming this man is in North Carolina?


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

No, he is in Chesapeake VA. I will check out the link you posted! I am pretty sure the Lions will help him anyway they can. Thanks! Keep em' coming!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Unfortunatley that group trains for disabilities other than "blindness and deafness". It looks like they have a good program though!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you know how old the dog has to be?


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I am trying to talk him into a dog that is around a year and a half, he's not against it. He would like a puppy, but would rather have a dog he could have start helping him as soon as possible.
He certified his first dog himself, and that is probably the best option for him besides a fully trained dog coming to him right now.


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a 1 1/2 old lab mix that I think would be great for this. She is not trained but she is eager to please and wants love. Just let me know what you think. I am trying to getintouch with the Susquehanna therapy training center to see what can be done.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There is no "cetifying" needed for a hearing dog. This is the same with any other type of Assistance Dog. 

Many great Hearing Dogs are found in Rescues or Shelters and breed or size is not really a major factor. It needs to be a dog that just naturally pays attention to sounds around it and shows an apptitude to being easy to work with a person. 

Most Hearing Dogs are still used in-home only. A good trainer should be able to not only take care of the obedience training but any specific noise alerts that the handler would need such as alerting to knocks at the door, someone calling the person's name, and very important would be alerts to smoke alarms. 

This gentleman needs to also contact a local agency for hearing impared and learn what devices would make his life easier and safer in the home such as smoke alarms which not only sound but also have flashing lights.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies! The basics training should be just fine, and the alerting will be something I will be looking for. 
I have a 1.5 year lab here that I will be checking out tomorrow. Not sure if she will be a good fit or not. ILGHAUS I will see what I can do to get him more assistance like you suggested.
MyLexiGirl I will post here to let everyone know how tomorrow goes with the lab here. Thank you for your offer!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats great!! Let us know.

Pat


----------

